# Coil Master 521



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

For you serious coil makers here is a much better priced goodie! $39.99


http://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-521

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (23/8/15)

looks like a little turntable soo cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/8/15)

Also watched the VapnFagan review today - what a lekke device ey, does it have pass through?? have you checked>?


----------



## BigAnt (24/8/15)

Thank you @Rob Fisher this is now worthwhile compared to the http://www.thefridaymorning.com/burning-tab-master/ at $220


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

BigAnt said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher this is now worthwhile compared to the http://www.thefridaymorning.com/burning-tab-master/ at $220



Big time! Much more reasonable and now worth buying... the other one is just a very silly price!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/15)

Thanks Uncle Rob. Definitely getting one of these. Been sulking over that pricey one for a while now. Now I can stop sulking.....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

So just to confirm, this is a platform to build coils on and test the ohms etc
Its not a coiler of sorts that helps to make the actual coils
The name confused me a bit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (24/8/15)

It's made by coilmaster

You can test ohm, volts and dry burn your coils on it. It'll be heavy enough to build on as well. Full monty.....lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/15)

Thanks @zadiac 

Sounds very good. 
Hope some super local retailer will bring it in for us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (24/8/15)

are you getting yourself one @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

shabbar said:


> are you getting yourself one @Rob Fisher



Yip it's on it's way.


----------



## Christos (24/8/15)

Interesting gadget.
I use a siglei 150w. Does the same thing 

Edit: you may say it's more expensive but I happen to have one lying around which has been retired from daily use.


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

shabbar said:


> are you getting yourself one @Rob Fisher


Silly question lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

